# Anyone familiar with Redtail Goldens?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone heard of Redtail Goldens? I think this is their site but not sure AKC Golden Retrievers RedTail Golden Retreivers

I can't find much on K9data or OFFA.org on them. It does not appear full clearances are done.

I went to Cabela's today and had Buddy with me. I started talking to another Golden owner who said they got their girl from them. 

I am looking at breeders in the US who good breeders- If it was the right breeder I would travel- but also have the darker type golden I prefer. 

Not getting another 1 for at least 1 more like 2 years. Just looking. I will not rush into anything. I plan to find the right breeder first even before the puppies exist.


----------



## Roxy Teal Mom (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, that is their website. I have a Redtail Golden. We got her last June. My husband got her for hunting ducks. We have been very impressed with her. She is high energy, loves water and loves retrieving. She really wants to please and she has been easy to train. She is also an excellant family pet. 
My husband took her hunting last January at almost 9 months of age and she retrieved 9 ducks. I know that Redtail is having a repeat breeding of my female's parents - Hawk and Sophie. I believe the puppies will be due next month. Hawk is actually from the Redtail Kennel. Hawk has most of his clearances. Sophie only has her hip clearance. I think this is Sophie's last litter. Both of the dogs come from another long hunting line that was called Golden Glen Kennels. 
If you are looking for a hunting dog, I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Roxy Teal Mom said:


> Hawk is actually from the Redtail Kennel. Hawk has most of his clearances. Sophie only has her hip clearance. I think this is Sophie's last litter.


All clearances or it's a deal-killer....


----------



## Shasta Goldens (Aug 28, 2014)

*Redtail Goldens*

Hi..Redtail owner and I both have the same lines from Golden Glen Kennels in Anderson. I currently have 4 girls, Chloe, Sophia, Gracie, and Bella. I just bred Gracie with a boy from the RockErin and Indian Creek lines. Bella is out of Sophia and Redtail Hawk's litter two years ago. I am planning a breeding with Bella and a sire from Redtail in December.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Shasta Goldens said:


> Hi..Redtail owner and I both have the same lines from Golden Glen Kennels in Anderson. I currently have 4 girls, Chloe, Sophia, Gracie, and Bella. I just bred Gracie with a boy from the RockErin and Indian Creek lines. Bella is out of Sophia and Redtail Hawk's litter two years ago. I am planning a breeding with Bella and a sire from Redtail in December.


This isn't allowed I don't think (advertising).


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes. While many of our members would be delighted to hear about goldens and any upcoming litters any discussion of puppy sales would infringe upon our forum rules.

See rule 4: Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ


----------

